# K-MAT notification



## speedyguy (May 12, 2009)

can some1 plz inform me if kmat 2009 forms are already out or not... or wat r the probable dates... july 1st week is wat i know.

thank u,

Enjoy~!


----------



## speedyguy (May 19, 2009)

thanx buddy.... i think u need some help....

Enjoy~!


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 19, 2009)

hi again... plz any1 wit info let me know....i hv appeard for kmat today, results cmin by 25th this mnth....wats d procedure after that.... coz they dont hv any counselling like pgcet...so how do we go about applying to colleges...

Enjoy~!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2009)

K-mat stands for Karnataka management aptitude test. It will be conducted in mid june. I think.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 19, 2009)

hello sir plz read my last post again.... i have already appeard for kmat...june passed away way back...i want 2 know wats the selection procedure to respective colleges as it doesnt have any couselling...

Enjoy~!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2009)

^ sorry, haven't read your second post. Sorry once again...


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 21, 2009)

not an issue mate.... act i ve appeard for kmat but dunno wats d process to get admission into colleges thru it... they sed they dont have counselling... so will they give admission in first com basis or prepare a list for every colleges...

Enjoy~!


----------

